# any value here



## JUNKMAN1 (Aug 13, 2013)

is there any value here and can anyone tell me the age, bought a box of poisons about 25 this is one and they have content new old stock


----------



## JUNKMAN1 (Aug 13, 2013)

sorry here it is


----------



## JUNKMAN1 (Aug 13, 2013)

pic 2


----------



## cowseatmaize (Aug 13, 2013)

Early crown top, bizarre!


----------



## epackage (Aug 13, 2013)

Yes, there is value...


----------



## JUNKMAN1 (Aug 13, 2013)

Does anyone know year and what they sale for


----------



## epackage (Aug 13, 2013)

Don't know the year, $50 seems like a fair price, might do better because of the label and box...


----------



## Poison_Us (Aug 16, 2013)

A complete KR-6b like that should sell for $100 or more.  Nice find.


----------



## GACDIG (Aug 17, 2013)

If only I was so lucky, Nice finds..........


----------



## Dugout (Aug 18, 2013)

Awesome bottle!


----------



## creeper71 (Aug 19, 2013)

> ORIGINAL:  JUNKMAN1
> 
> is there any value here and can anyone tell me the age, bought a box of poisons about 25 this is one and they have content new old stock


 wow I feel as tho the bottle gods are rippin me off...I never had luck like that


----------



## frozenmonkeyface (Sep 9, 2013)

They are not worth anything, just send them to me and I will dispose of them for ya! Haha, Just kidding, Nice finds!!


----------

